# Labels inside of Christianity



## Jordycbc23 (May 21, 2005)

Martin Luther is quoted as saying, "œThe first thing I ask is that people should not make use of my name, and should not call themselves Lutherans but Christians. What is Luther? The teaching is not mine. Nor was I crucified for anyone...How did I, poor stinking bag of maggots that I am, come to the point where people call the children of Christ by my evil name?" 

As Christians is it correct to label ourselves as Calvinists when we in actuality are teaching Christ and not Calvin? Explain"¦


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (May 21, 2005)

Well here is a good starter:

Unbeliever: So you seem religious, what religion are you?
Christian: I am a Christian.
Unbeliever: Oh right. Do you believe in Christ or are you one of those 'Christians' who dont? There are a lot of them around now... The name Christian seem useless if you ask me.
Christian: Some people like to call me a Calvinist.
Unbeliever: Oh! AH! The false pope of Geneva...

Ok so it is not that bad but while I do not like calling myself a 'Calvinist' I see a need for calling myself something other than 'Christian'. I tend to fall back upon 'Reformed'.


----------



## Jordycbc23 (May 22, 2005)

would Calvin stand for us to be calling ourselves by his name?


----------



## Craig (May 22, 2005)

Remember, it was not Christ that called us "Christians".

Labels can be helpful...or not. Being called a "Calvinist" helps the pop Christian know a little about our convictions...however, we all know nobody here is strictly a Calvinist...especially Baptists. So, it helps people know how we understand sovereignty, but it's also a term where we'll catch heat as everyone tries to demonize him.

When "calvinists" talk to eachother, most of us don't call ourselves Calvinists. That, I find interesting. You notice you'll identify yourself a certain way around certain people...many times you do this to help _them_ understand who you are. When I was single, I was identified by my parents...or, at school, upper classmen identified me with my older brother...now, my wife's co workers identify me as "Mr. Tai" (Tai is my wife's name)


----------



## Jordycbc23 (May 22, 2005)

dont get me wrong im Quote " a calvinist" but i see as being labeled by a sinful human rather than Chirst a negative thing when talk about grace and sovereignty i do nto have to mention calvin to get my point across


----------

